# Download Geschwindigkeit Langsam



## Tengri86 (30. August 2017)

Hallo an Allen,

Seit tagen habe ich folgendes problem.

Erst mal paar info

Telekom VDSL 50
Fritzbox 7490
Wlan Adapter :TL-WN822N v3


Habe sonst immer mit 5,5mbit gedownloaded, sei es in steam oder battlenet.
aber seit tagen macht er für paar sekunden 5,5mbit.. dann fällt er unter 600kbit

Dann schlägt er ganze zeit rum 500kbit -1,7mbit -300kbit, -2mbit usw usw. 
Bleibt nicht mehr konstat bei über 4,5mbit wie davor.


Habe gestern telekom angerufen und die meinten da wäre nixs

Hab vorin mit Notebook mal test gemacht..da ladet er fullspeed


----------



## Malkolm (30. August 2017)

Probiers mal testweise per LAN Kabel. Klingt wie ein WLAN Problem.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. August 2017)

Ich hätte schon bei nur 5,5Mbit reklamiert. 

Auch wenns nicht wirklich genau ist - teste mal mit dem: DSL SpeedTest: Test der DSL-Geschwindigkeit
Oder hier zum Vergleich: DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen

Besser wäre es natürlich wenn eine große Datei von einem schnellen Server lädst.
Irgendeine große Image-Date oder ähnliches.
Und wie jemand oben schon erwähnt hat - teste mal per LAN-Kabel.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. August 2017)

Ich meinte auch download geschwindigkeit da ist maximal so 5,5mbit  also wen ich was downloade

Mussste mein PC runterschleppen , wlan router/modem ist ein etage unter mir

Battle net und Steam ladet er jetzt fullspeed

Aber ich kann das teil doch net unten in der diele Lassen,

und vorher lief mit dem wlan adapter doch auch ganze zeit mit max download 

Gibt er langsam sein geist auf?

p.s bei verlinkten test

46mbit


----------



## Malkolm (30. August 2017)

Sicher, dass du 5.5 MBit statt MByte meinst?

WLAN ist immer eine sehr fragile Angelegenheit, gerade in städtischen Gebieten. Da reicht es, wenn ein Nachbar etwas an seinem Netzwerk ändert um ein formals stabil laufendes Netz aus der Bahn zu werfen. Aber natürlich kann auch dein Adapter das Problem verursachen.

Du könntest die Kanaleinstellung am Router überprüfen/verändern und testen, ob sich die Situation verbessert. Ansonsten bleibt nur das Ausprobieren eines anderen Adapters.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. August 2017)

Ja schuldigung meinte Mbyte 

Hab mit andere Funkkänale gemacht..macht er das gleiche

hab mit mein alten  TL-WN951N V1 versucht da hielt er konstant lange 5,5mbyte dann ist er wieder runter 

und wie gesagt auf notebook über wlan..macht er das nicht..hält er immer konstat.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2017)

Sry für Doppelpost 

Ich habe mir power LAN gekauft
 fritz powerline 1220e set .

Jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mehr.

Downloaded sogar mehr als 5.5mbyte 

Die ersten 2 bis 5 Minuten schwankt es meist nachdem ich Internet bin ..aber dann geht der hoch  Und bleibt auch konstant.

Kommen auch 49 Mbit an 
War davor ganze Zeit bei 16 bis 24 am dümpeln  gewesen mit WLAN

Musste aber diese mimo Funktion bei dem powerlan der in mein Zimmer ist abschalten  und der bei Modem anlassen.

Damit hatte ich die beste Ergebnisse


----------

